# Attention Buck Creek Fisherman:



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Talked to byron rice over the weekend and as of the first of the week the buck creek area...north of the lake is being turned into a nature preserve. The land was bought by the army engineer corps to help ensure the survival of a rare breed of turtle... game preserve signs have been posted on all trails and access points along the creek. I dont know too much about what is actually happening, but i believe the creek is off limits to the public (correct me if im wrong) but it states "access by permit only" so im guessing its not open to public...this is going to put a damper on WB this year but im currently getting in contact with the right people to see what can be done as far as access to it.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just wanted to make some corrections to my post after actually finding out what the problem is...the rangers at C.J Brown and the state came up with a sure fire way to keep people from trudging throuh the finn by eliminating the entire problem and that was making the entire north end of the creek, past the bridge in new moorefield, off limits to the public.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

WOW! That definitely does put a damper on this years WB run. They do this after telling us for years the WB population is too large in CJ. During the run, most CJ WB are taken from buck creek north of the new moorefiled bridge. 

You say the entire north end is off limits. How far north? Up to the baldwin lane bridge? 

Thanks for the post. Please share any new knews.

Whiskers


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm still a little confused. I would like to access that stretch (as far up as I could) by kayak. Is the creek access off limits by land access only - or by all methods? 
I appreciate your help and insight here, Flathead


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

no not quite that far...or at least i dont think so...i was told that it was just to the fenn...then up towards the railroad and then straight across to moorefield rd. by the bridge... so in all they sectioned off the square made by the moorefield fenn and the railroad...so yep, WB run is definitely in a world of hurt


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

BigSmallieMike said:


> I'm still a little confused. I would like to access that stretch (as far up as I could) by kayak. Is the creek access off limits by land access only - or by all methods?
> I appreciate your help and insight here, Flathead


As far as i know right now...entirely off limits by all methods, but since buck creek is considered a navigateable water way, they should be changing that soon.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Flathead - Hope you don't mind if I respond to BigSmallie. I just spoke to DNR office in Clark County. Its actually not as bad as we all thought. 

Here is the word from DNR "Land WEST and north of the bridge at new moorefield has always been off limits or by permit only. The DNR is simply highlighting it this year due to poaching of plants and animals. To get a permit, you must prove your are conducting scientific research." 

According to Bill at the clark county DNR office, the shoreline on the east side is still accessible. This is the side of the creek where the railroad tracks are. I told him I would be fishing that side and if anyone stopped me I would drop his name. He was fine with that. 

This inforcement of this existing rule has no bearing on canoes or kayaks. Access is granted on buck creek for kayaks or canoes, per DNR. Although, if you are trying to go up stream from the lake you better be prepared for some serious rowing. Might be better and easier to dump in at Baldwin Lane and float down stream...

Whiskers


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Whiskers said:


> Flathead -Here is the word from DNR "Land WEST and north of the bridge at new moorefield has always been off limits or by permit only.


Not to kinda hold out on anyone, but i have always known this since the times i have run into byron rice when hunting down at the pond and him telling me it isnt posted but he wished i wouldnt hunt it, but yea to fully be able to enforce the regulation of the fenn, they moved the "boundry" line south and east to include these areas...but thanks for the update


----------



## BigSmallieMike (Oct 20, 2005)

I appreciate your help, guys - those clarifications help a lot. 
Whiskers, I'll try the Baldwin access - I don't mind a fair paddle, but I don't mind skipping one either!
Flathead - is that you all over the bragging board at Gander Mtn? If so - nice fish.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Fished at the trussle tonight and ran into some new moorefield locals that heard the same thing from byron. They too felt the east side is off limits just like Flathead reported. 

I don't understand why byron and the clark county DNR office are giving out two different stories...I'll try making some more calls tomorrow. 

If you look on the buck creek state park map, it shows that east side of buck creek past the new moorefield bridge is designated as a hunting zone. 

Here is the url for the map: http://www.ohiodnr.com/parks/parks/pdf/buckcreekmap606.pdf


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

BigSmallieMike said:


> Flathead - is that you all over the bragging board at Gander Mtn? If so - nice fish.


I dont think so...unless my uncle has put pictures up...who knows...but anyway...went out last night to the trussel and up above it a little and caught around 31 with 6 being females (2 were 17") i will probably be out again tonight...hope to see ya there...and thanks for the up date whiskers


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

whiskers, i talked to the same guy you did yesterday at the office...Bill???, and he gave me the same story...the east bank, the one facing the tracks is open to public access, but i walked down there yesterday anticipating a good night of fishing to only come across another "access by permit only" sign on the trail leading down to the creek on that side...so i figured instead of going ahead and walking down, i would rather call byron and find out what is really the truth before i go down and get a ticket...ill keep everybody posted with new info


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoke to Bill again at DNR. Told him Byron was saying both sides are off limit and that the sign is on the east side. His reply, "Well, better go with what Byron says." 

The map I posted earlier shows hunting is allowed all the way up buck creek past the new moorefield bridge and on the east side. It also shows the Praire Road Fen being on the west side of buck creek. The land going from the railroad tracks down to the creek is no more than 30 yards at its widest point, and mostly is less than 15 yards. 

Rather than closing access to 90&#37; of that area and allowing 10% of the land (on the east side) to law abiding anglers for white bass fishing (a species over populated in CJ) they close 100% of the area.

Makes no sense to me. Bill at DNR had no explanation either. I got the impression he was just going with the flow. I've been told the main person that handles this at CJ is on disability and they are not sure when he will return. It looks like this decision was made in his absence and it appears to be a hasty one as no one seems prepared for inquiries as to why they didn't leave the east side of buck creek accessible. 

As an alternative, Bill confirmed canoes and kayaks could be run down the buck creek. Of course, if you need to portage in that area then tuff luck as you cannot put you feet on land. Great suggestion Bill, I guess I'll just hop over any obstacles in the water. 

Does anyone have a suggestion for contesting this new rule? I'm embarrassed to say I don't even know if DNR holds regular meetings open to the public or not. For what its worth, I'm going to call the springfield news & sun. 

This really sucks. Now I'm depressed and I still have 5 hours left at work...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Check your pm's....Flathead King 06


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Today's News-Sun has an article by Brian Plasters on the subject (Sports section, page B11.) It's not online so I can't share the whole thing. Basically, everything north of Moorefield Road is off limits unless you are in a boat on the creek. As usual, the increased enforcement in the Nature Preserve is due to abuse by some chuckleheads who just had to tear it up with their ATV's and their litter.

MC


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

BlueBoat98 said:


> Today's News-Sun has an article by Brian Plasters on the subject (Sports section, page B11.) It's not online so I can't share the whole thing. Basically, everything north of Moorefield Road is off limits unless you are in a boat on the creek. As usual, the increased enforcement in the Nature Preserve is due to abuse by some chuckleheads who just had to tear it up with their ATV's and their litter.
> 
> MC



....thanks thats all I needed to know more access loss from the actions of non fisherman....it will never end, we will be forever on the recieving end ...

tight lines!


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm not 100% confident that the Praire Road Fen crosses buck creek and includes the eastern shoreline. The fen is only marked on the west side per the buck creek map I posted earlier, and early calls to Bill at the local DNR office also indicated the fen did not cross the creek. 

I think a sign was posted on the east side either by mistake or they just felt that closing down both sides of the creek would better protect the fen. 

Thanks BlueBoat for posting about the article. I left a message with a News and Sun report on Friday, but as of yet have not gotten a call back. I'll try reach Brian Plasters on Monday to see if he has a map of, or knows the exact boundaries for the fen.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

steelheader007, sorry i havent been on here all weekend, but i sent you a pm this morning. Here's the scoop, most already know that the land is off limits and again you know that it is a navigatable waterway so you can fish the north side of the bridge only by boat, canoe, etc... but the female WB arent up in the creek that well as of yet...most of what is being caught are the jacks (males) and the few females that we have caught...their eggs arent even ready...still real soft and spongy. But the WB are gradually getting up in the creek...we caught around 70-100 last night so if the temps remain in the 70s-80s and the lows at night dont dropped below 50-60 then they should start full bore in the next few days (by the weekend).

Jeremiah


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, FHK06. I was certainly going to head north of the bridge to fish. Looks like I'll be heading a little further south since I don't have a canoe.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

This was the reporters response to my email about the Fen. I ask if he was able to obtain a definitive north boundary line. I also told him I had suggested to Mark McAllister (our regional DNR supervisor) to open the east bank along the RR tracks for anglers. The east bank is no more than 10% of the Fen (if it is part of the Fen) and would make for a good compromise. 


"No, I haven't seen a northern boundary, and the entire boundary seems up for
debate (somebody knows where the boundary is. It's just that most of it is
not well-marked.)

I have a feeling this issue isn't over yet. But I doubt they'll open any of
the land to fish on. As long as you're on the creek, you're OK."


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

hopefully they'll be able to give us a definite answer before the "run" is over...but I have a feeling this topic isnt over yet


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

just an update...went last night for about 3-4 hours and caught around 60...alot of them were the smaller jacks (9-12 inches) but about an hour or so before dark the females started to hit


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Guess I'm glad I went out on the main lake with eyeguy last night instead of hitting the creek. We did both get our first C.J. Walleye of the year - although they were a bit on the short side. Water temp is already at 70 - 71 degrees and a lot of fish are moving around. The weekend looks promising.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

post some more ifo on the walleye bite and WB bite on C.J. plz. plan on gettin the best info before i fish.:F thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

well went out again last night from about 4 until dark and caught around 100-120 again...the females are starting to come up in the creek now...but are still not the monster ones...just the smaller 2 or 3 year old females... happened to see blueboat down there as well...he was catching a few, but I will probably post again this evening or tomorrow morning on how tonight goes


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Sounds good ill be down there jerry on sat nite hope 2 see ya and all ur fish lol


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry to bring up an older thread, but I need some clarification.

If I park in the small lot by the tressel, can I still fish the end of Buck Creek or not?

I have no interest in getting a ticket for fishing, I already spent my $19 for the license


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

You're fine above and below the tressel. It's just closed North of Moorefield Rd.

On your other question, I've seen some carp rolling but not many. I saw one the size of a submarine (well maybe 3 feet) swim by me about 10 days ago. The water is back down into the mid-60's because of the cold nights. I think the carp want it a little warmer to really get busy.

MC


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Yea u can park there and fish there.It's only upriver from the moorefield rd. bridge


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I think I'll go try my hand at 'em tomorrow sometime.


----------

